

Craigslist claims of eBay's anticompetitive "fraud" still in court - rst
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=%2Fc%2Fa%2F2011%2F02%2F03%2FBUOL1HIH0S.DTL

======
rst
What this is about:

Some years ago, eBay bought a large minority stake in Craigslist from a
disgruntled shareholder. With this, they got a board seat, and access to all
sorts of Craigslist confidential data. While eBay was supposed to restrict
access to this stuff to the small group which was set up to manage the
Craigslist holding, they seem to have spread it all over, and particularly
with the team trying to set up a Craigslist competitor, Kijiji.

State of play in _this_ lawsuit (brief, oversimplified version):

eBay: "The agreements clearly allowed us to compete with Craigslist. So they
have no cause for complaint, and we move that the case be dismissed."

Craigslist: "Say what? They said we could compete, but they also said you
couldn't share our confidential data and plans with the group that was doing
it."

The judge: "Yeah. Say what? Motion denied."

